

Ask HN: What visa should entrepreneurs apply for YC - sathishmanohar

If a foreign entrepreneur is applying for YC, What type of visa, should He/She apply with the consulate?<p>If the founders are called for an interview, can they use tourist visa, or is it considered as a business trip?<p>If founders are accepted into the program, what type of visa should they get, for the 3 month period in the valley?<p>Founders who had been through, this process, please tell your experiences.<p>Thanks.
======
aditya
You can try for an h1b if you're incorporated in the US and have a board. This
is pretty new so ask an immigration attorney for help, more here:
<http://murthy.com/news/n_entre1.html> <http://murthy.com/news/n_entre2.html>

~~~
sathishmanohar
Thank you. A New Hope. I'm thinking of incorporating in the US, for other
reasons as well, merchant account processes and payment gateways sucks here.

------
mrkmcknz
I think it would be best to come on a Visa Waiver or maybe even a B visa.

You could go for the E2 with about $100,000 in investment.

So Waiver the YC and then E2 when you get investment. Or B visa and change
status once you have funding.

Best talking to a lawyer though I think.

Best of luck!!!

~~~
sathishmanohar
I'm frm India, so Visa Waiver Program is not an option for me.

I read here: <http://www.workpermit.com/us/employer_b1_b2.htm>

/start quote

The following activities require a working visa, and may not be carried out by
business visitors:

Running a business. "Gainful employment", Payment by an organization within
the US, Participating as a professional in entertainment or sporting events,

/end quote

Wouldn't a startup count as Running a business?

I've read, A foreign national can easily start a business in US. But, B1 Visas
doesn't seem to allow running a business. :Confused:

~~~
bschiett
I think for YC you can just come on the visa waiver program. You're not going
to do any productive work on your startup really, right? all you will do is
have meetings and listen to talks?

you can incorporate in the US, and from what I understand, once you have the
corp you have more options to apply for visas, such as the H1B, O, E, ...
visas .. you will still need a US person to be involved with the corp such
that they can sign for you (that is what I've been told).

but the best thing to do here is talk to a lawyer - I'm not a lawyer, and I
can't give any legal advice ...

------
mriyasam
This looks like a useful information.

